# Score



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Found this under a file cabinet in a job trailer this week.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Nice dude. It's not a real Cox conduit book unless it's beat to s**t.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got that book, that's good one.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I've got that book, that's good one.


I like the pictures :laughing: They're totally '80s


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Some things never change!

Great find!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

In the true 80's most everyone was sucking on one end of the pipe.


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

And yes that book is still published. I have a Benfield bender book too, but they have an app for that!


----------

